# Anyone ever seen one of these??



## marcgrauer (May 18, 2022)

I am hopeful you might be able to provide some information and possible value for this bottle I’ve had since the early 1990s. Some history about it…

I was the Director of The World of Coca-Cola museum in Atlanta from 1990 until 1999. While there I had a visit from an attorney who had worked for The Coca-Cola Company in Italy just after WWII ended and American businesses began operations again. He gave me this bottle and an explanation.

During the war, Mussolini gave Italian businesses approval to use the “trademarks of the enemy” if they wanted to do so. "Chinotto Recoaro” was an established company and brand and they began using bottles like this for the drink. I’ve yet to find another one like it anywhere and the Coca-Cola archives had no knowledge of it either. Coca-Cola left the Italian market in 1942 and did not re-enter until 1947. The bottle is the exact shape and size of the CC contour bottle from that timeframe.

Thanks in advance for any information and interest.


----------



## Old Wiltshire (May 18, 2022)

Hi, If you are on facebook it may be worth posing the question on this Italian site? https://www.facebook.com/groups/1639192003016759


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 18, 2022)

Wow that's interesting!  I've definitely never seen one before, but it's a fantastic piece of history.


----------



## Len (May 18, 2022)

An upside down view would be appropriate for looking at a Mussi product. A nice looking bot.


----------



## marcgrauer (May 19, 2022)

Old Wiltshire said:


> Hi, If you are on facebook it may be worth posing the question on this Italian site? https://www.facebook.com/groups/1639192003016759


Thank you.


----------



## marcgrauer (May 19, 2022)

marcgrauer said:


> Thank you.


----------



## marcgrauer (May 19, 2022)

So far no one in Italy has seen or knows about this bottle...rare??


----------



## kolawars (May 25, 2022)

marcgrauer said:


> I am hopeful you might be able to provide some information and possible value for this bottle I’ve had since the early 1990s. Some history about it…
> 
> I was the Director of The World of Coca-Cola museum in Atlanta from 1990 until 1999. While there I had a visit from an attorney who had worked for The Coca-Cola Company in Italy just after WWII ended and American businesses began operations again. He gave me this bottle and an explanation.
> 
> ...


I've seen pics of this bottle or another like it. Chinotto was apparently a variety of orange grown in the Mediterranean. Google has lots of information on the brand post WWII. Fanta even had a Chinotto flavor.


----------

